# Hi composers!



## RemyB85 (Aug 25, 2019)

New to the forum, i'd like to introduce myself a little bit,
Born in France i started to play music as a guitarist in a metal band. After producing several demos tapes the band split up and my musical creation began to slow down. Then i discovered maybe 15 years ago, recording softwares such as cubase and i started to record myself and build a homestudio. Like a quest to find my own sound i started to mix electric guitars with orchestral movements. As a nature photographer/filmmaker, i make scores for movies focused on wildlife.

thanks,
Remy


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome Remy! Great artistic travel you’ve made. Really curious about your work. Can you share any? Greets, David


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## RemyB85 (Aug 29, 2019)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Welcome Remy! Great artistic travel you’ve made. Really curious about your work. Can you share any? Greets, David


Sure you can check all my material here https://soundcloud.com/lumiere-morte
and here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC17ovW4WwGfli7k_nAxZVlQ?view_as=subscriber

thanks,
Remy


----------



## Geomir (Aug 29, 2019)

And yes... Someone in this forum used the word METAL! Respect!

I studied classical piano (and music theory) in the past, and at the same time I became I metal fan when I was less than 15 y.o. Unlike you, I never had any opportunities, connections, friends, to become a member of a band as a keyboard player (or the main composer)!

I wrote several metal songs (from epic/fantasy power metal to symphonic black metal!) in my old Yamaha Keyboard, using the typical guitar 1, guitar 2, bass guitar, drums and keyboards setup (plus fake keyboard vocals)! But I had no one to try and play these songs! I kept them in my mind for more than 20 years, and now I am in the process of recreating them in an orchestral / symphonic style, using modern VSTi Libraries! I just quit the idea to find real guitarists, bassists and singers!

But I can assure you this: It is such a pleasant challenge to arrange all this project! To replace i.e. a lead guitar with legato violas, a heavy aggressive riff with spiccato low strings and marcato low brass, galloping fast-paced drums with mid-tempo thunderous organic percussion, accoustic guitars with Celtic harps, or even those "fake keyboard vocal-lines" with flutes and oboes! It's so so so fun and challenging to bring this together and make it work!

Very nice channel by the way, the songs (and the artwork of your music videos) are really great!  

(I am also in the process of opening my YouTube channel within the next months, which will feature my original compositions)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 30, 2019)

RemyB85 said:


> Like a quest to find my own sound i started to mix electric guitars with orchestral movements. As a nature photographer/filmmaker, i make scores for movies focused on wildlife.


Sounds interesting!

Welcome to the forum, Remy!


----------



## RemyB85 (Sep 2, 2019)

Geomir said:


> And yes... Someone in this forum used the word METAL! Respect!
> 
> I studied classical piano (and music theory) in the past, and at the same time I became I metal fan when I was less than 15 y.o. Unlike you, I never had any opportunities, connections, friends, to become a member of a band as a keyboard player (or the main composer)!
> 
> ...


I generally tend to listen to all genres because it keeps my mind open hence more creativity. In my opinion, metal music is way too underrated... its a shame cause there are many bands who are worth listening to, i think about Gojira which is IMO the best band on the scene right now... the way they are producing a real IN YOUR FACE music is priceless. The symphonic black metal is another example of creativity in diversity , it's possible to mix everything...
Thanks for the kind comment by the way, looking forward to have a listen to your metal pieces...



Meetyhtan said:


> Sounds interesting!
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Remy!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Minko (Sep 3, 2019)

Welcome!


----------

